# Amount of hours a week I should set aside for seminary?



## TheThirdandReformedAdam (Nov 6, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I am beginning my seminary studies online this Spring at GPTS. I work at a local middle school, and am wondering how many hours a week I should plan on setting aside for reading and studying if I want to succeed. I am currently planning to take roughly 9-11 credit hours a semester in order to finish in six years. 

Also, I am certainly not trying to "speed through" seminary at the cost of lower grades, as I have a lot of interest in pursuing my PhD after my mDiv. 

Thanks for any input; trying to get everything planned for this next season of life.


----------



## RobertPGH1981 (Nov 6, 2021)

I was told at one point about 6hrs per class, per week. That would include studying and class assignments. Of course, this would be different for everybody but its the general principle. Most of my coursework requires 60-75 pages of reading a week which takes me around 2-3 hours per class. You will certainly see peaks and valleys so if a professor gives you an assignment that isn't due for weeks do not procrastinate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## py3ak (Nov 6, 2021)

Isn't the rule of thumb 2-3 hours of work at home for every hour of class time? Depending on the subject, the professor, the student, and the previous acquaintance, of course. I think that held largely true for ordinary class time and tests, but whenever there was a research project that rule of thumb seemed inadequate to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

